# Contest wildest color goat



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Here how it goes ...
Post a picture of the wildest mix color goat I seen 
Than we vote who wins
Just something fun to do


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ill start but going cheat alittle


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, love that little one!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Not my picture or my goats but I think this wins.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

xymenah said:


> Not my picture or my goats but I think this wins.


That's a good one...lol


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Xymenah, hahaha! I think we should have a rule against painted animals, lol!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I agree with milkmaid!(;









My baby^^
Not so wild, just pretty


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

A goat named Chicken because of the marking on her side.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Yes! I agree, all natural only hahaha although those are veryyy colorful!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

mhoward2, I love the marking!! I'm getting started with raising chickens so Ive got a little obession right now


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

We call her Oreo.


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

mhoward2 said:


> A goat named Chicken because of the marking on her side.


We have a little doe with a dog on her side.


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

russellp said:


> We call her Oreo.


I love her!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well hes not mine yet, just waiting on a for sure price, but here he is

http://thompsoncreekboergoats.com/index.asp?ID=13
Hes in the first and third pic 
Even if I dont get him I think he is the coolest looking thing in the world lol


----------



## ortiz1232 (Feb 3, 2013)

Here is Samantha.What a doll!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Goin with moon spotted huh?

Ok, here's my hopefully new baby girl,


----------



## ortiz1232 (Feb 3, 2013)

Sorry pic is sideways


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Wait it didnt say goat lol, heres my new one lol

https://www.facebook.com/jessica.a....1625747.-2207520000.1365896322&type=3&theater


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes has to be a goat....

And no paint....lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

lol ok


----------



## FrankSandy (Sep 14, 2011)

*My sweet Doe Cindy*


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey.. you "stole" my picture imthegrt1!! Hehe.  How about a different one of the same goat...


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Hey.. you "stole" my picture imthegrt1!! Hehe.  How about a different one of the same goat...


Lmao I told you I was going cheat....


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

Bill- love this goat!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

How do we "vote"? Can you post more than 1 pic per user? Can you vote for your own??


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing, but I do have to say lots of cute on this thread but oxhilldairy has the most interesting, its got red, black, big spots and freckles on his ears.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Crossroads baby girl:


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Mine is not wildly cool, but I do like her spots and her orange color.  Her is Alice, the Nubian:


----------



## bgr09 (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'll play.  Here's my Darla girl...


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I wish I had a goat of my own to enter. :c


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

KW Farms said:


> I'll play.  Here's my Darla girl...


How do you get the black so black! I must know!!! I cant wait until its warm enough to do shaved confirmation pictures again :/ :sighhh: love this doe!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

oxhilldairy said:


> How do you get the black so black! I must know!!! I cant wait until its warm enough to do shaved confirmation pictures again :/ :sighhh: love this doe!


Thanks! Just plenty of available minerals, good hay, keeping them up to date on copper and selenium. Mine usually stay black, but we do get some sunbleaching during the summer and if they're needing some copper every now and then they'll turn a little red tinted. :thumb:


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

I figure wait a week for all pictures than Austin can do the bothering or one of the mods


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Well, my vote so far is for Crossroads' little doe or for "Chicken" the goat. I gotta say I love Chicken and she would fit right in at my farm. So far I have had a cat named Turtle ( a tortoise shell calico ), a cat named Mouse (actually Mousegitter!), and a chicken named Cheeta. So, a goat named Chicken would be awesome!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

How about going by the number of likes? I know mines disqualified I just thought it was funny.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

That's a good idea xymenah!


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

This is rambo


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Mine is not wildly cool, but I do like her spots and her orange color.  Her is Alice, the Nubian:


I've seen a couple of pictures of these two that you have posted. They are very nice. Are they full sized Nubian or mini?


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Here's a little doeling I want to get. She's not as crazy as some, but she's cute


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Bam


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here's Dazzle's (black dappled doeling) half sister Confetti.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Here's Dazzle's (black dappled doeling) half sister Confetti.


Uhhhh... when'd that happen?! :hammer:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hehe. Same sire... not dam.  Confetti and Confetti's mom are owned by a different farm. Camo is the sire to Dazzle and Confetti.


----------



## farmeratomswife (Mar 30, 2013)

A goat named "chicken". LOVE IT!


----------



## brownie (Jan 31, 2013)

Need to get a pic of winter he has a image of a dolphin on his head


----------

